# Anschluß von S7-300 und OP3



## DFOne2001 (22 September 2004)

hi,

ich benötige bitte dringend den aufbau der verbindungskabel für die s7-300 und das op3 zum seriellen anschluß RS232 an den pc.

mir würden sehr die belegungen der stecker helfen. ich habe leider im internet nichts gefunden.

danke
mfg dirk


----------



## Anonymous (23 September 2004)

*Serielle Schnittstelle*

hallo DFOne,

es gibt doch viel Infos über RS 232 !

http://home.arcor.de/juergen-goldmann/gxcom/

Gruss

JOE


----------



## AndyPed (23 September 2004)

häh  :?:  :?: 

Seit wann hat die S7-300 einen seriellen Anschluss ?
Ich dachte da braucht man einen MPI-Adapter  :idea: 

Aber wenn es auch ohne geht um so besser...

Ciao


----------



## DFOne2001 (24 September 2004)

der serielle anschluß ist am rechner und nicht an der s7.
und die infos über die rs232 nützen nicht viel, da im kabel bzw stecker ein paar leiter vertauscht sind.

nur wie?


----------



## Peter Wahlen (24 September 2004)

Hallo Dirk,

das OP3 hat eine MPI Schnittstelle und eine RS232. 

OP3 -------------- PC
TxD 4 ------------ 2 RxD
RxD 3 ------------ 3 TxD
Gnd 2 ------------ 5 Gnd
CTS 5 ------------ 7 RTS
RTS 6 ------------ 8 CTS
Schirm 1
                        4 DTR (PC) mit 6 DSR (PC) verbinden

Diese Belegung habe ich aus dem von der Siemens Seite heruntergeladenem Handbuch des OP3.

http://www4.ad.siemens.de/WW/llisap...pen0=-170-171-740-741-744-752-753-&jumpto=753

vill Jröß (viele Grüße)
Peter


----------

